# T-Net Box der T-Com und allgemeine frage



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

hab ne frage 

habt Ihr auch manchmal auch das problem wenn Ihr Eure T-Net Box v.der T-Com anruft die 0800 330 24 24. erst ein knistern dann nachnerweile das besetzt zeichen ertönt? u.Ihr erst nach 5-7 versuchen durchkommt wenn überhaupt?
2. 
wurden schon mal die T-Com freecall nummern von sog.Dialern mißbraucht? frag deshalb weil ja wie Ihr sicherlich wißt manche freecallnummern von dialern mißbraucht wurden
und ich selber habe dann schiß wenn ich die t-net box nicht erreiche

Danke f.Eure antworten 

MFG,burak


----------



## Reducal (29 Mai 2004)

Von diesem Problem würde ich mich nicht beunruhigen lassen. Dein Anruf wird mehrfach umgelenkt und dabei kann es zu Verbindungproblemem kommen (z. B. das Knistern). Dass man jedoch ewig nicht an die Box kommt ist unklar und sollte in erster Linie die T-Com interessieren - schildere denen doch mal das Problem, damit die ihren Netzknoten oder was auch immer aufrüsten.


----------

